# Shiloh the White Faced Grey



## Jonah

He is almost a year old and his white face has arrived. He likes the budgies, they just tolerate him mostly. He does a lot of whistling, and say's "whatcha doin" ...he only whistles and talk's in the bird room, and is pretty quiet when I bring him upstair's with me ..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Shiloh is one seriously handsome fellow! 

He looks like such a sweetheart and I adore the white-faced grey mutation!*


----------



## Didoushkaya

Well that answers my question on your other thread


----------



## Pajarini

Such a pretty bird! I like this,it's so cute !


----------



## StarlingWings

Shiloh, what a darling! It's been a while, hasn't it? 

I love him to pieces, he's so cute with his white face 
Thanks for the pictures Randy!


----------



## Budget baby

Shiloh is such a stunning bird as all of your flock Randy he looks very healthy and happy.


----------



## aluz

Your Shiloh really has grown up beautifully and look at those big crest feathers!


----------



## nuxi

Shiloh is such a beautiful boy!:loveeyes:


----------



## Jonah

FaeryBee said:


> *Shiloh is one seriously handsome fellow!
> He looks like such a sweetheart and I adore the white-faced grey mutation!*


Thank you Deborah. He is a very personable guy for sure...



Didoushkaya said:


> Well that answers my question on your other thread


You might give a tiel a try sometime Dee....



StarlingWings said:


> Shiloh, what a darling! It's been a while, hasn't it?
> 
> I love him to pieces, he's so cute with his white face
> Thanks for the pictures Randy!


Thank's Starling. Didn't want to post any more pic's of him until the white face was fully in...



Pretty boy said:


> Shiloh is such a stunning bird as all of your flock Randy he looks very healthy and happy.


Thank you Cathy...he alway's seem's happy, I think he is glad to share a room with the budgies...



aluz said:


> Your Shiloh really has grown up beautifully and look at those big crest feathers!


Thank you Ana. He loves when I scratch his head and pull gently on his crest...



nuxi said:


> Shiloh is such a beautiful boy!:loveeyes:


Thank you Gaby...


----------



## eduardo

*He is very handsome and Tony is jealous *


----------



## Didoushkaya

Jonah said:


> You might give a tiel a try sometime Dee....


Do not tempt me!!!
(I hear they're very dusty though and I'm a very tidy lady -although not really a lady but definitely tidy)


----------



## Jonah

Crazyboutbudgie said:


> Such a pretty bird! I like this,it's so cute !


Thank you so much, glad you like him...



eduardo said:


> *He is very handsome and Tony is jealous *


Naaaaa....not Tony, as handsome as he is... Thank's Dee...



Didoushkaya said:


> Do not tempt me!!!
> (I hear they're very dusty though and I'm a very tidy lady -although not really a lady but definitely tidy)


Mine's not dusty at all. Sorry about the temptation but for quite some time one of my primary duties here was to enable people...


----------



## Didoushkaya

Jonah said:


> Mine's not dusty at all. Sorry about the temptation but for quite some time one of my primary duties here was to enable people...


A good job you're doing too.

I _needed_ to go to the pet store today so had a peek (only a peek!) at the bird section. There were four young cockatiels (aviary, very quiet) and four budgies. Last time we went they were keeping a cockatiel in an open cage who kept presenting his head to be scratched every time someone came near. I had to fight SO hard against myself (and my son who of course did not help) so as to walk away bird-free. 
One of the budgies was just as grey as Clouds but much bigger. The other three were barheads, all of them in really amazing colours, so very super cute. Definitely something for the mutations experts. I caught myself wondering about what kind of offspring they would produce with Clouds... Anyway, I had to grab myself by the back of the neck and firmly walk myself away.

I just want you to know that the day I walk out with a bird, I will completely blame you.


----------



## Jonah

Didoushkaya said:


> A good job you're doing too.
> 
> I _needed_ to go to the pet store today so had a peek (only a peek!) at the bird section. There were four young cockatiels (aviary, very quiet) and four budgies. Last time we went they were keeping a cockatiel in an open cage who kept presenting his head to be scratched every time someone came near. I had to fight SO hard against myself (and my son who of course did not help) so as to walk away bird-free.
> One of the budgies was just as grey as Clouds but much bigger. The other three were barheads, all of them in really amazing colours, so very super cute. Definitely something for the mutations experts. I caught myself wondering about what kind of offspring they would produce with Clouds... Anyway, I had to grab myself by the back of the neck and firmly walk myself away.
> 
> I just want you to know that the day I walk out with a bird, I will completely blame you.


....I will accept the blame...

Be careful though, tiel are often described as very needy bird's, and I have found that to be very true. Shiloh will let me scratch his head until my hand is so tired I can't do it no more, and then he get's mad at me for stopping...


----------



## Didoushkaya

Jonah said:


> ....I will accept the blame...
> 
> Be careful though, tiel are often described as very needy bird's, and I have found that to be very true. Shiloh will let me scratch his head until my hand is so tired I can't do it no more, and then he get's mad at me for stopping...


Okaaaaaaay. Sticking with budgies then (I have been known to be quite independent myself).


----------



## despoinaki

Shiloh is super cute and he changed a lot!  I love his white face and his beautiful crest!  great bird!


----------



## Jonah

despoinaki said:


> Shiloh is super cute and he changed a lot!  I love his white face and his beautiful crest!  great bird!


Thank You Despina, and yes, he sure has grown up...


----------



## SPBudgie

*Brother Randy - Shiloh is such an elegant fellow - his colors remind me of an old fashioned gentleman, dressed up for the Ascot horse races! Very handsome (and cute)!*


----------



## Jonah

Thank you sister of mine. He is a real joy, my little pal...


----------



## NancyO

Randy I just saw this thread. He is beautiful. I had a cockatiel for 22 years and my sister has one that is almost 30. Great birds aren't they? I wonder if I could talk hubby into another one lol


----------



## Jonah

NancyO said:


> Randy I just saw this thread. He is beautiful. I had a cockatiel for 22 years and my sister has one that is almost 30. Great birds aren't they? I wonder if I could talk hubby into another one lol


Thank you Nancy. I sure hope he last as long as you and your sister's, that is awesome. I agree, they are super sweet little bird's, and I certainly would recommend them to anyone who wants a good hands on little friend. I'm betting you could talk the hubby into just one more...


----------



## Therm

He's beautiful!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Shiloh*

This young man is in command of his space. What a handsome.

Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Jo Ann

*Shiloh*

This young man is in command of his space. What a handsome young 'tiel.

Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## LynandIndigo

Randy Shiloh is so beautiful I see he loves showing his cuteness to get your attention. He is more adorable from when I saw him on Skype.... Hope to see him again...


----------



## MascaraRabbit

I've never seen such a cute cockatiel !


----------



## Didoushkaya

Came back to the thread and found myself marvelling at Shiloh's good looks again


----------



## Jonah

Therm said:


> He's beautiful!


Thank you. I was going to get a cinnamon, but the breeder was more sure of the gender of this guy. Can't say I regret it...



Jo Ann said:


> This young man is in command of his space. What a handsome.
> 
> Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn, he does give that appearance...



LynandIndigo said:


> Randy Shiloh is so beautiful I see he loves showing his cuteness to get your attention. He is more adorable from when I saw him on Skype.... Hope to see him again...


Thank you Lyn. Yes he has changed some since we skyped...



MascaraRabbit said:


> I've never seen such a cute cockatiel !


Thank you Rabbit...



Didoushkaya said:


> Came back to the thread and found myself marvelling at Shiloh's good looks again


I'll just say thank you Dee, don't want to say anything that could be construed as enabling or tempting...


----------



## BabyRaptor

He is beautiful, cocktails are such sweet loving birds, after my second budgie I'm going for a cockatiel, its being a lot of years, I use to have a budgie my first bird and my cocktail always together 3 of us were best friends, they like each other so much that Blanquito that was my first budgie name he was a beautiful albino, tried well more like actually ****** her, she was a lutino she was the most lovely thing I've ever had, they did it lot of times but I was younger and didn't know what they were trying to do I thought they were playing


----------



## Jonah

BabyRaptor said:


> He is beautiful, cocktails are such sweet loving birds, after my second budgie I'm going for a cockatiel, its being a lot of years, I use to have a budgie my first bird and my cocktail always together 3 of us were best friends, they like each other so much that Blanquito that was my first budgie name he was a beautiful albino, tried well more like actually ****** her, she was a lutino she was the most lovely thing I've ever had, they did it lot of times but I was younger and didn't know what they were trying to do I thought they were playing


Thank you. I agree, they are sweet little bird's that really crave attention and contact. My budgies don't care for him too much but it would seem your experience is common among folk's who own both...


----------

